

Twitter: Something Is Technically Wrong - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/20/twitter-something-is-technically-wrong/

======
nir
(This is actually from the article:) "Anyway, I’m in a particularly bad mood
because I have food poisoning (thanks very much Grand Hyatt Seattle) and
Twittering it was going to make me feel marginally better because a bunch of
people would say something nice in a reply. But they take even that away from
me."

And so the world is denied a minute by minute 160-character descriptions of
Michael Arrington's food poisoning :( Guess we'll just have to wait till
Scoble eats something bad.

------
TrevorJ
Heh, I can't imagine how crazy we would go if we lived in Bagdad and actual
electricity was as unreliable as Twitter. It's annoying when Twitter is down,
but man, it makes me realize how spoiled we are.

~~~
redorb
Thats a great call! we are spoiled, to have cars, houses, family, food and
jobs (not mention computers)

"By being white, male and american; you are ahead of over 70% of people in the
world!"

~~~
kirubakaran
<http://www.globalrichlist.com/>

You are in the 99th percentile even if you make just $47,500 per year
(irrespective of your race, gender etc)

------
scott_s
Cry me a freaking river. Is anyone else sick of this one person complaining
endlessly that a free service doesn't meet his standards?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
because something is free doesnt mean it gets of the leash of reasonable
standards. if google, facebook, hacker news, or anything else were constantly
down, it would be "ok". Not sure where your standards come from.

~~~
scott_s
The author has a sense of entitlement to this service, as if he somehow
deserves to use it, and if it is down, he has been wronged.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
He has been wronged. It's a service, which he relies on to communicate to
thousands of people. If you make a service that people rely upon enough and
integrate to their lives, they should expect decent uptime. Twitter doesnt
even come close. It really isn't out of line

~~~
scott_s
If someone provides me with something, and I give nothing in return, I
consider it a gift.

------
jpeterson
Is it just me or has techcrunch taken a decided nose-dive of late?

------
fourlittlebees
Some of us bloggers are actually former developers, and do know what we are
talking about. Unless Twitter does something drastic, they will end up a
footnote of what not to do with a start-up. I know that PG has said before not
to worry about revenue, but this is what happens. It also relies too heavily
on the database, which means any time they tank the db, they have to bring the
whole thing back up. Last week I was one of their biggest defenders. This week
I'm pretty sure they have no interest in actually fixing the problem and
running it like a business. Fail.

------
ericb
The thing that annoys me is he's still whining about the platform, like he
knows that is the issue. I wish he'd read the thread on HN discussing
Twitter's problems and paid attention. If only "journalists" understood what
they were writing about. _sigh_

------
iamdave
I'd like to remind Mr. Arrington that he's a blogger, and just that.

------
edw519
Techcrunch: Something Is Technically Wrong

Am I the only one who notices the 5 to 10 second delay on deep links?

You'd think a site that critiques other sites would be a little faster.

------
raganwald
tc;dr

